# minneapoles/St.paul



## Clit Comander (May 14, 2008)

Whats the streets kids hang out there. Im guessing Its 1st street in minneapoles, but a homie told me that St. Paul was cooler anyone know? Plus me and my roaddogs will be there either monday or tuesday if anyone is there and wants to drink or smoke.( we are bringing some dank with us) let me know i'll hook u up with a cell #


----------



## severegout (May 14, 2008)

cool, now that I know you have some DANK NUGZ I will be sure to roll you.


----------



## Shade (May 14, 2008)

haha bummer bro i just got back from minneapolis, im not to sure about st. paul though i only kicked it over there a few times


----------



## Clit Comander (May 15, 2008)

severegout said:


> cool, now that I know you have some DANK NUGZ I will be sure to roll you.


like i said we should be there monday or tues, MABEY sunday night if i can get a relative to drive us in to mn from sioux falls, but we might have to ride in so i don't know. But yeah we are coming in with theCHRONIC son. not enough to slang but if ur around you can deffinatley kick it with us, and smoke out.


----------



## Clit Comander (May 15, 2008)

Shade said:


> haha bummer bro i just got back from minneapolis, im not to sure about st. paul though i only kicked it over there a few times


What STREEt?


----------



## Clit Comander (May 23, 2008)

just to let ya'll know its niccolet mall.


----------

